# CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?



## Gam0r666 (28. April 2010)

*CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Hallo Leute,

heute ist mein neuer Rechner gekommen und unglücklicherweise ist der Lüfter noch nicht verbaut worden, da dieser beim Transport sonst hätte abreissen können, da er zu schwer ist.

Mein Mainboard ist das Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3

Darauf scheint schon ein Lüfter gebaut zu sein, sehe ich das richtig? (siehe Foto) http://www.xup.in/pic,91424456/DSCF6001.jpg

Und jetzt will ich meinen CPU Kühler darauf bauen (           EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner)  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenfhn CPU-Khler Gro Clockner - AMD/Intel Foto: http://www.xup.in/pic,10656785/DSCF6003.jpg und http://www.xup.in/pic,51423548/DSCF6002.jpg
*
Frage:*
Muss ich vorher dann den anderen Kühler von AMD entfernen? Einfach abschrauben geht nicht, da er wohl "festklebt", ist das die Wärmepaste auf dem CPU selbst? Ich will das nicht abreissen und dann damit etwas kaputt machen oder so. :/

Könnt ihr mir helfen?  Liebe Grüße


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Ja, du must den Standardkühler, der gerade verbaut ist erst entfernen. Wenn er nicht verschraubt ist, ist er vielleicht mit Push-Pins befestigt.

Wegen der Wärmeleitpaste klebt da nichts fest
Die must du allerdings erneuern, wenn du den neuen Kühler verbaust. Ich glaube sowieso du hättest dich vorher etwas mehr erkundigen sollen

Wie du den Clockner verbaust müsste ja im Handbuch beschrieben sein. Montage ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich einfach gehalten. Du musst dazu nicht einmal das MB heraus nehmen.


----------



## Gam0r666 (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.  Die Schrauben habe ich schon gelöst, aber er "klebt" wie gesagt immer noch auf dem CPU :/ Im Usermanual steht auch ausdrücklich drinne, dass man EXTREM vorsichtig sein soll, wenn man den alten bzw. Standard-Kühler entfernt da diese aneinander kleben. 

Edit: habe den alten Kühler jetzt entfernt, die beiden klebten wirklich zusammen, aber nicht so fest wie gedacht!


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Also ich habe bislang noch nie gesehen, das ein Kühler fest an einer CPU durch WLP kleben kann.

Kaputt gehen kann da eigentlich nichts. Und wie gesagt, du musst die WLP ja sowieso erneuern.


----------



## Gam0r666 (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

So alles geschafft, danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Ich hatte mein 955er Boxed auf nen Athlon 64 3000+ gepackt... als ich ihn nach ner Weile abmachen wollte hat die standart WLP so geklept dass ich die CPU aus dem Sockel gerissen habe


----------



## Maschine311 (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Das ist doch ein AM3 Sockel, da ist nichts mit Push-Pins und geschraubt wird der Boxed auxch nicht. 
Der Kühlkörper hat genau 2 Klammern, wovon eine gespannt wird. Ich versuchs dir mal zu beschreiben!

- Lege das Board so hin, das der Cpu oben ist und die Anschlüsse des Boards links oben. Da müssten dann oben und unten am Boxed seitlich so Halteösen sein (schaue Bild), davon hat eine ein Hebel den man umlegen kann, der dient zum Spannen. Wenn der gelößt ist, kannste du die Öse aus der bunten Rahmenhalterung ausklinken und dann auch auf der anderen Seite (kein Spannhebel) ebenfalls aushängen, damit ist er total gelößt.

- Er kann aufgrund der WLP ein wenig kleben, aber wenn du ihn dann ein wenig seitlich wegschiebst und gleichzeitig ein wenig ziehst haste ne auch schon in der Hand. Ist eigentlich relativ einfach.


- Genauso natürlich auch den Glockner montieren und die alte WLP vom CPU abwischen (vom Boxed natürlich auch)und neu drauf machen, glaube zu wissen, das EKL bei dem Glockner welche beipackt.


*@ Vorsicht mit der WLP, nicht damit rumsauen, das die nacher überall am Board klebt, das ist tötlich für dieses!
*
Falls du noch Fragen hast einfach melden, wir haben hier schon dickere Kinder geboren


----------



## DZapi (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Hey, 
also ich hatte das problem schon bei 2 boxed-kühlern, das wird an der wärmeleitpaste liegen.
Also um ihn zu entfernen musst du mit kraft dran ziehen und warten bis sich der kühler langsam löst. Am besten fängst du an einer ecke an. Und mach es auf keinen fall in einem ruck sonst holst du die cpu mit raus. Also lansgam und gleichmäßig ziehen dann sollte das ding nach 2 min ab sein.

Mfg DZapi


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Ihr wisst schon, das das Problem bereits gelöst wurde?



Gam0r666 schrieb:


> Edit: habe den alten Kühler jetzt entfernt, die beiden klebten wirklich zusammen, aber nicht so fest wie gedacht!


----------



## Maschine311 (28. April 2010)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Ja ich war gerade etwas länger am Schreiben als sein post kam Aber der Wille war da


----------



## Schischkoo (7. September 2011)

*AW: CPU-Lüfter einbauen, nur wie?*

Thema nochmal raus allerdings mit einer leichten Änderung  

Also : Habe mir ebenfalls den Groß Clockner besdtellt und nun auch mit viel mühe und Not verbaut. (Die Klammern konnte ich übrigens nicht nutzen, da sie an meinem alten Kühler fest Montiert waren) 

So habe den Clockner nun verbaut (ASUS M5A97 AM3+) Habe allerdings 2 dinge falsch gemacht. 

1. Habe ich die Muttern welche die Backplatte vom MB entfernt halten versehentlich auf die vorderseite des MB angeschraubt. Nun liegt die BP also direkt auf dem MB. Ist es Schlimm ? 

2. Habe ich die Antivibrationspads (winzig klein und im Intelschraubenpack) nicht angebracht. Der Lüfter ist zwar schon sehr leise. Die Frage ist nur obs mit den kleinen vibrationsdämmern gegen 0 tendiert ? 

Edit : Mein Groß Clockner läuft ständig auf 1250 rpm. Das sind laut bedinungsanleitung 100 %. 

Auch wenn ich im Bios auf Silent stelle ändert sich nichts. Speedfan ist mir zu kompliziert  

Wie kann ich den Lüfter steuern ? 

Greetz


----------

